# New catfishing rod holder



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 16 ft Gheeno flats boat thats up for sale. While I'm waiting for it to sell I decided to use it for fishing for trophy catfish. So Copying the Cathunter 's rod holder thats on his boat I made one for my boat.

Here tis;


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice have you tried em out yet?


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

how much u sellin it for


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope, haven't tried em out yet. Haven't had the time.

Selling the boat for $9850.00. Complete listing under boats for sale.
OB


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good! Now to break it in.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet OB, it works great for trolling too, and is virtually indestructible..


----------

